# Benutzername speichern (Windows 7)



## Shanai (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand, wie man in Windows 7 den Benutzernamen speichern kann, so dass er bei jeder Anmeldung automatisch erscheint und nur noch das PAsswort gespeichet werden muss?!

Danke!

Viele Grüße
Shanai


----------



## michaelwengert (25. Februar 2011)

Willst du das mehrere Benutzernamen angezeigt werden oder nur einer?

Weil der letzte Benutzername wird doch normalerweise Standardmäßig gespeichert


----------

